# Poor Indy had a Bad hair day !!!



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I brought Indy for the first time to be bathed and groomed. I explained that I didn't want anthing shaved. Only a tiny tiny trim around his eyes. Well that went out the window...they shaved his whole face. They did offer a money back guarantee if you're not happy it's free...well I was not happy His eyes were extremely red, but maybe they were irratated from all the spritz and stuff.

Lesson learned the hard way. How long should it take for his facial hair to grow? I feed him blue buffalo.. 

Also I have nail question.. I've seen the new nail clippers with sensor so you don't hit the quick... Has anyone tried this? I'm thinking of just buying a nail grinder and using it once a week. Any suggestions ??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi , I got the traffic light nail clippers, don't waste your money. They are very fiddlyand unless your dog sits extremely still they are useless.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah poor Indy. I had the same trouble at around 5 months, I took Millie to a friend who's a dog groomer. I said just a tiny trim, more to get her used to being groomed than groomed.

Well she came back like a shawn sheep, I could have cried, all her puppy fur gone 

It does grow back, takes about 8 weeks.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ah poor Indy. I had the same trouble at around 5 months, I took Millie to a friend who's a dog groomer. I said just a tiny trim, more to get her used to being groomed than groomed.
> 
> Well she came back like a shawn sheep, I could have cried, all her puppy fur gone
> 
> It does grow back, takes about 8 weeks.


This is exactly why I refuse to take Archie to the groomers and leave him. They should listen to what you want and don't want but it seems some obviously don't. I know it is not the end of the world and worse things most definately happen but I would be furious and devasted if this happened. I love his shaggy look. Today I have invested in some grooming supply's and after Embee's (Flo and Remy's mummy), fantastic grooming demonstration 2 weeks ago I am going to attempt to keep him maintained myself.


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ah poor Indy. I had the same trouble at around 5 months, I took Millie to a friend who's a dog groomer. I said just a tiny trim, more to get her used to being groomed than groomed.
> 
> Well she came back like a shawn sheep, I could have cried, all her puppy fur gone
> 
> It does grow back, takes about 8 weeks.


Thank you so much... Millie looks great !! I will feel better when he is back to his shaggy self


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> This is exactly why I refuse to take Archie to the groomers and leave him. They should listen to what you want and don't want but it seems some obviously don't. I know it is not the end of the world and worse things most definately happen but I would be furious and devasted if this happened. I love his shaggy look. Today I have invested in some grooming supply's and after Embee's (Flo and Remy's mummy), fantastic grooming demonstration 2 weeks ago I am going to attempt to keep him maintained myself.


My friends and I are going to have someone teach us grooming also...so we can do it ourselves from now on. I was very devasted when I went to pick him up. They really should listen to what you want instead of just doing whatever they want. I love the shaggy look also. Good Luck on doing your own grooming, I'm sure you'll do a great job. Post some pics !!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Carmen It's frustrating and upsetting isn't it. When I took Biscuit to the groomers about 6 weeks ago they cut too much off his face and it's now almost back to normal. I had told them not to touch his face at all and they still cut it. Never again!


----------



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

Argh this really scares me!! Taking Bradley for his first cut on Saturday and will be devastated if they shave him!! Am taking a photo of what I want but after reading this am still really worried!


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

baby Bradley said:


> Argh this really scares me!! Taking Bradley for his first cut on Saturday and will be devastated if they shave him!! Am taking a photo of what I want but after reading this am still really worried!


I hope you and Bradley have a much better experience than Indy and I. Taking a photo is a smart idea, please let us know how it turns out. 

It took me a while but I've calmed down.. I wrote this the day it happened and I was really upset. I had to keep reminding myself it's just hair and it will grow back but I learned a valuable lesson of where not to take him.

Good Luck


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Carmen It's frustrating and upsetting isn't it. When I took Biscuit to the groomers about 6 weeks ago they cut too much off his face and it's now almost back to normal. I had told them not to touch his face at all and they still cut it. Never again!


Yes, it is very frustrating when you explicitly tell someone NOT to do something and they do it anyway. I know.. I know it's just hair but it is still upsetting when it happens. I think Indy was a litter embarrassed when I took him out walking..hehe

I'm glad to hear Biscuits' hair is almost back to normal. Cute name by the way..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just completed an article on Cockapoo Grooming Styles with some info which may help anyone thinking of a cockapoo trim


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I have just completed an article on Cockapoo Grooming Styles with some info which may help anyone thinking of a cockapoo trim


Thanks JoJo, I just checked it out and loved it. Very helpful !!

Also loved seeing the before and after on all your dogs. Picnic has really grown, her colour is really beautiful.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

My advice is to stay with your dog for the first groom and then you can work together on the length and style. When I booked Billy in for the first time 8 weeks ago the first place I rang didn't accommodate this so I went somewhere that did. It was a good experience and I feel happier taking him back.
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

giddiup101 said:


> Thanks JoJo, I just checked it out and loved it. Very helpful !!
> 
> Also loved seeing the before and after on all your dogs. Picnic has really grown, her colour is really beautiful.


Ahh thank you so much Carmen .. pleased it helped a little bit xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I have just completed an article on Cockapoo Grooming Styles with some info which may help anyone thinking of a cockapoo trim


Lovely article JoJo. Do you think you can dig out some pictures to accompany all the description - sorry, making work for you


----------

